# Fiskars X-series Axes and Striking -- they're X-treme!! (new 36" Splitter too)



## brages (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking

I'm interested in the X36: the long awaited long-handle version of the Super Splitter...


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 17, 2010)

I just bought some Fiskars lopers and HD.  They have like 7 different kinds.  I got the high end rachet ones.  It is impressive that they all have lifetime warranties.  You do not see that too often anymore.  I do like the Fiskars.


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 17, 2010)

I know a few all ready Fiskars users that will be pleased with new longer handled version.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow its finally here! But wait... I dont see it for sale anywhere yet lol.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 17, 2010)

looks like they have gotten rid of the 2.25lb pro splitting axe w/ the 28" handle. That's a shame.
Guess I'll buy a spare one when the old ones go on clearance.

Looks like the same head on the 28 and the 36 inch handle'd splitters.

Once you learn how to use the 28" inch handle on an elevated surface, there's no reason to have a longer handle.
There is less control, and it's more work (leverage is greater) with no real tangible benefit except mental.


----------



## paperman (Dec 17, 2010)

Any idea of the price?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2010)

if my super splitter has an..um...accident(?) would they replace it with an X25 or an X27? I'm guessing the X25, wonder if they'd let me pay the difference.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Once you learn how to use the 28" inch handle on an elevated surface, there's no reason to have a longer handle.
> There is less control, and it's more work (leverage is greater) with no real tangible benefit except mental.


I disagree. I think that there is a safety issue here, too. Also, any extra umph I can get with it will be nice, because i'm not finding it quite as capable as some other people are claiming. the extra length should help a bit, I imagine. You can call that a mental benefit, if you like, as long as it works better for me.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 17, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking
> 
> I'm interested in the X36: the long awaited long-handle version of the Super Splitter...



You mean the X27??


BTW, I really like the improved head design with the beveled edges. I think that will help with the problem of my SS getting stuck in wood if it penetrates beyond the top edge of the flares.


----------



## brages (Dec 17, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Roscoe Picco Chain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do!  But if they come out with an X36, I'll be all over that one too!

One thing I wonder... are they still "made in Finland"?


----------



## Spikem (Dec 17, 2010)

I went to the website from the link provided in the initial post and got into a chat with a Fiskars rep.

She told me that while it's not available yet that it should be in January, likely with Amazon as their first vendor.

She also said the MSRP would be $54.99 (which would be great).

(Interestingly, she was located in Wisconsin.  I would have thought Sweden or Norway or something like that.)

ETA - It's the X27 that has the 36" handle.  There is no X36.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 17, 2010)

Spikem said:
			
		

> I went to the website from the link provided in the initial post and got into a chat with a Fiskars rep.
> 
> She told me that while it's not available yet that it should be in January, likely with Amazon as their first vendor.
> 
> ...



Fiskars has their US headquarters in Wisconsin IIRC, that would be why you talked to a person there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> looks like they have gotten rid of the 2.25lb pro splitting axe w/ the 28" handle. That's a shame.
> Guess I'll buy a spare one when the old ones go on clearance.
> 
> Looks like the same head on the 28 and the 36 inch handle'd splitters.
> ...



Jlove, I certainly do not wish to bash nor do I want to come across as being too critical. But, lifting every piece up onto a raised surface just increases the amount of work one has to do. I try not to be lazy but don't particularly like making more work for myself. 

On the control issue, I do definitely disagree. I've found better contol from the longer handles and the longer handles actually make your work easier. Nothing mental there, just what I've found over the years with experience.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff S said:
			
		

> I know a few all ready Fiskars users that will be pleased with new longer handled version.



The only people that gripe about the short handle are the people who haven't actually used one.


----------



## CJRages (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone know how much the X27 head weighs? I was hoping weight would be slightly higher - maybe close to #6. Is it still #4.5?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 17, 2010)

paperman said:
			
		

> Any idea of the price?



Since they're the exact same axes (one with a longer handle) I'd guess the prices would be the same. . .


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Jeff S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bigg_Redd, I usually don't mind your posts and some are great, but this time I take issue with that post. Perhaps this time you are the one who doesn't know what he is talking about!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 17, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for nuthin' but ain't that a picture of you running a hydraulic splitter?  Do you even have a dog in this fight? When was the last time you cut a cord of wood by hand?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigg_Redd, I do not wish to get into any peeing contests so won't answer this again. I will just say that yes, you apparently have good eyes because that is me with the hydraulic splitter. However, I have burned wood a tad longer than since I purchased the splitter. Probably split more by hand than you will ever even think about. End of rant. Carry on.


----------



## Spikem (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Jeff S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would bet this is not the case.

I have one and, while it's an excellent tool, I don't like the short handle.  The four (or so) people I have had try mine all had the same viewpoint.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Jeff S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and the short handle sucks. The only people who gripe about people who gripe about the short handles are people who probably don't know how to split wood efficiently anyway. (Just ribbin' you, Redddddd)


----------



## Murph015 (Dec 17, 2010)

Where can you buy these fiskars splitters at.  I would like to give one to my dad for christmas since he is still using his old maul unless I am around and he picks up my true temper super wood splitter.  I really like mine btw but will always try something new if it works better.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 17, 2010)

Murph015 said:
			
		

> Where can you buy these fiskars splitters at.  I would like to give one to my dad for christmas since he is still using his old maul unless I am around and he picks up my true temper super wood splitter.  I really like mine btw but will always try something new if it works better.



I have one...Lowes


----------



## Murph015 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I got mine at lowes, you better not be standing to the side of my splits within a 6 foot area because this thing throws the wood when it goes through it.  I don't know if the fiskars is any better but I would like to get one for my dad.  Anyone know how to find out where they are sold at?


----------



## bboulier (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the Fiskar's Super Splitter.  I really like it a lot.  Does great work.  But, I think it would be safer and more efficient to have a longer handle, so I would be keen on trying the X-27.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 18, 2010)

bboulier said:
			
		

> I have the Fiskar's Super Splitter.  I really like it a lot.  Does great work.  But, I think it would be safer and more efficient to have a longer handle, so I would be keen on trying the X-27.


My thoughts exactly. Though I'd also be interested to try a 6# version just to see...

Those looking to buy the original 4.5# SS, try here: http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=7164692
$39 shipped


----------



## Dune (Dec 18, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Jeff S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to asume it is you who has used neither or certainly not both. As soon as I aquired the long handled version, the short one went in the truck tool box for "emergencies". Next month wehn I get the 36", the 28" will go in the truck, and the 22" in the shed, where it may live forever, other than an ocasional camping trip. 

I like splitting rounds on the ground. I can just do that with the 28, but not effeicently. With the 36 it will be a joy. The 36 has two advantages, faster head speed for the same swing speed, and when splitting on the ground, more momentum.


----------



## bboulier (Dec 18, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Bigg_Redd and look forward to the new model.


----------



## Spikem (Dec 18, 2010)

bboulier said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're okay with the short handle and you're looking forward to the new model.

Huh?


----------



## richg (Dec 18, 2010)

I have the 28-inch model Fiskars SS. It's splitting abilities are formidable, but the short handle scares the cr@p out of me. I had an incident two weeks ago where it bounced off a hickory round and made a nick in my shin. One inch to the left and that would have been a trip to the emergency room. a Longer handle would put the user farther away from the round and impart a greater degree of safety.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Jeff S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Probably the same ppl who gripe about their EPA stoves not burning green firewood lol.
Personal, the amount of 'extra work' lifting a log onto a splitting platform/stump is  negated by the fact that
you have a hard surface to split on, which increases the force of each swing from the tool.
Also, I use a tire to hold rounds so I can cut a round into many splits and not picking them off the ground to stack em


----------



## chad101 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll admit that I'm far from being a seasoned wood burner/splitter. This is my second year burning wood and all of my current stock was split by hand last winter (roughly 5 cords). 

I think 5 cords is enough to chime in and say I'll never buy a Fiskers w/ a short handle. I stand 6', 3" and yes I'm terrified to swing one of those damn axes; I'm not in the market for a prosthetic leg....

Side Note: I'm young, I don't mind the extra work involved w/ lifting logs onto a stump. For one, I'm tall. Two, it's good exercise and it keeps me in shape. 

Now that I have a splitter, I still find myself splitting w/ a maul, sledge and wedges. Infact I'm cocky enough to say I can beat most hydraulic splitters, if I'm working w/ good clean grain rounds.


----------



## Spikem (Dec 20, 2010)

chad101 said:
			
		

> I'll admit that I'm far from being a seasoned wood burner/splitter. This is my second year burning wood and all of my current stock was split by hand last winter (roughly 5 cords).
> 
> I think 5 cords is enough to chime in and say I'll never buy a Fiskers w/ a short handle. I stand 6', 3" and yes I'm terrified to swing one of those damn axes; I'm not in the market for a prosthetic leg....
> 
> ...



Young enough.


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am calling B.S. on this. I bought the 22, splits wood great, but real sucky hard to use with the short handle. Bought the 28, much better, still too short. Waiting for the 36. Have no doubt I will be happy with it.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you are calling BS on the fact that splitting on a hard surface vs the moist or even frozen winter ground transmits more force to the wood being split, you need to go back to HS physics class.

22" handle = long hatchet
28"  is a scandinavian standard handle length for axes less than 2.2Kgs for about 1000 years http://www.gransfors.us/AncientAxeBook.pdf
I guess they aren't tall, those crazy Swedes nor do they know anything about chopping wood 

Also the axe everyone wants has been made by Helko for a while now. 1500G Tomahawk http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14666
longer handles = slow axe head speeds


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brages (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> if you are calling BS on the fact that splitting on a hard surface vs the moist or even frozen winter ground transmits more force to the wood being split, you need to go back to HS physics class.



Of course the force is "more" on a hard surface, but is it significant?  The physics aren't that simple.


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> longer handles = slow axe head speeds



What are you talking about? Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

pretty simple physics, all of it

An axe, a maul are all basically hammers with built in wedges. Some wedge shapes are more efficient, which is demonstrated by the superior
shapes of the scandi axes and sharp edges vs blunt mauls doing more work with less weight.  You have more control with a shorter handle.
The longer handles are 'safer' for people who have no control, evidently

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer#Effect_of_the_head.27s_mass

Effect of the head's mass
The amount of energy delivered to the target by the hammer-blow is equivalent to one half the mass of the head times the square of the head's speed at the time of impact . While the energy delivered to the target increases linearly with mass, it increases geometrically with the speed (see the effect of the handle, below). *High tech titanium heads are lighter and allow for longer handles, thus increasing velocity and delivering more energy with less arm fatigue than that of a steel head hammer of the same weight. As hammers must be used in many circumstances, where the position of the person using them cannot be taken for granted, trade-offs are made for the sake of practicality. In areas where one has plenty of room, a long handle with a heavy head (like a sledge hammer) can deliver the maximum amount of energy to the target. It is not practical to use such a large hammer for all tasks, however, and thus the overall design has been modified repeatedly to achieve the optimum utility in a wide variety of situations.*

Effect of the handle
The handle of the hammer helps in several ways. It keeps the user's hands away from the point of impact. It provides a broad area that is better-suited for gripping by the hand. Most importantly, it allows the user to maximize the speed of the head on each blow. The primary constraint on additional handle length is the lack of space in which to swing the hammer. *This is why sledge hammers, largely used in open spaces, can have handles that are much longer than a standard carpenter's hammer. The second most important constraint is more subtle. Even without considering the effects of fatigue, the longer the handle, the harder it is to guide the head of the hammer to its target at full speed. Most designs are a compromise between practicality and energy efficiency. Too long a handle: the hammer is inefficient because it delivers force to the wrong place, off-target. Too short a handle: the hammer is inefficient because it doesn't deliver enough force, requiring more blows to complete a given task. *Recently, modifications have also been made with respect to the effect of the hammer on the user. A titanium head has about 3% recoil and can result in greater efficiency and less fatigue when compared to a steel head with about 27% recoil. Handles made of shock-absorbing materials or varying angles attempt to make it easier for the user to continue to wield this age-old device, even as nail guns and other powered drivers encroach on its traditional field of use.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 20, 2010)

what part of that tells me that the head travels slower with a longer handle?

They say that the problem with longer handle is control/aim. Well I can hit the same spot over and over, so aim isn't a concern. SO, given that aim is not a factor, then give me a better reason that a longer handle is worse...


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about a slower wind-up until you hit the wood. It's not a constant speed, it peaks.
A 28" handle is going to have a faster head speed due to faster wind-up (and less work) than a 36"
but you might gain some of that back due to increased leverage ratio. But as noted above, it increases fatigue.


----------



## chad101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scratching my head on that too. Maybe if you plan on "throwing" your axe?!

I would also like to state that these ancient axes were designed to be multipurpose tools, for hunting, self defense, etc. A long handle would get in way and make the user less mobile.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

you ever spin on a swing or merry go round as a kid? what happened when you put your arms out? You slowed down.
When you pulled your arms in, you spin faster. That's wind-up speed. You are the one doing the work, not the axe


----------



## chad101 (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds logical. 

But a shorter handle is still harder on the back when you're hunched over swinging a glorified hatchet.


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

You want to talk physics, lets talk physics. The longer the moment arm, the faster the linear speed at the end of the arm for the same rotary speed. Period, end of discussion. Everything else is B.S.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

I split wood for years with an 8lb maul with a sledgehammer handle. I broke several of them.
When I first used my friends fiskars pro splitter, I thought the same thing this thing is too short.

After I adapted and started using a 18-20" high splitting block of hard oak or other solid wood, along with the tire or bungee cord trick, I split more wood with less work.

Y'all take that anyhow you want. I see it as doing more work with less effort due to a combination of all the above mentioned factors. Get a long handled version with a heavier
head if that floats your boat. It's nice, but certainly not necessary once you learn how to use a tool correctly


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> You want to talk physics, lets talk physics. The longer the moment arm, the faster the linear speed at the end of the arm for the same rotary speed. Period, end of discussion. Everything else is B.S.


 You are totally right. Too bad it's not a linear speed we are talking about. It's a swinging motion that has peak speeds. Because it's a compromise.

Do you know how a trebuchet works? It's the same principle. A longer arm requires more weight to throw it but then at some point the mechanical advantage of the longer arm kicks in and gives you more force, depending on the length of the throw.


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

Whatever buddy. Come on up north here and we'll kill a tree and see if you can split more wood with your 22" axe than I can with my 36" axe.


----------



## CJRages (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang on just a second... This discussion is intriguing. 

IMHO Here is what happened when you switched from the 36" handle 8# maul to the 28" handle 4.5# fiskars: 
First you learned the two tools don't swing the same and adapted a new approach to splitting. 
You have developed faster swinging speeds that more than make up for the loss of mass in the striker. (Also a more balanced and efficient transfer of striking energy)

Now a new tool comes along - we still DO NOT KNOW (do we?) how much the new fiskars weighs...  let's assume it has the same 4.5# head and so the tool weights slightly more. The windup you speak of shouldn't change - how would it? The difference now is the same weight moving at a higher velocity/speed - dropping from a greater height at greater speed. What's not to like?


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> Whatever buddy. Come on up north here and we'll kill a tree and see if you can split more wood with your 22" axe than I can with my 36" axe.



No thanks. I enjoy my 8 month growing seasons too much to waste a trip up there when it's actually nice. You can enjoy all the 'alternative lifestyles' out on your islands all by yourself 

Nice tater chips tho!


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

CJRages said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds spot on. Missouri is the 'show me' state, correct? 
But....the one thing you are missing is that my axe is the 2.5lb PRO splitter, so it's even more efficient to do the same work as the old 8#'er.
The shape of the blades are the important thing here. Splitting is not just force down, but out also. I noticed that the Fiskars THROWS the wood to the side more than the 8lb'er


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad, you'll never know what chowder tastes like.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true that. I would wager that she-crab soup from Charleston would be it's equal, but I'm more of an oyster stew fan.
I was born in Baltimore however, so that would make sense......I'm the only redneck I know that likes seafood more than grits!
BUT shrimp and grits is the worlds most perfect food


----------



## bboulier (Dec 20, 2010)

Whenever I get to Charleston I always have more than one meal of shrimp and grits.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

bboulier said:
			
		

> Whenever I get to Charleston I always have more than one meal of shrimp and grits.



it must be supper-time, because we're all talking about food now on the east coast!

Don't discount the Outer Banks as a seafood destination either! I had the best shrimp-n-grits in Manteo on Roanoke Island....but the fishing was bad (Veteran's Day N'oreaster...)
And that's why I love NC, I have sampled all the weather of the entire US all in one 4-6hr drive either east or west of me (except that crazy U.P. weather. You Michigan folks are just crazy like Ted Nugent)


----------



## brages (Dec 20, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, your wikipedia quote says that longer handles allow the user to maximize head speed...

The physics are not that simple...

but this is true: the maul/axe doesn't create any energy.  So if one axe head is hitting the block with more energy than another, the user of the first is doing more work (in the physics sense of the word) per stroke.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 20, 2010)

As I have already opined, longer handles allow the user to maximize head speed, but it's at the expense of more initial effort. See: Trebuchet

I find that once I adapted my swing that I put forth a more efficient splitting stroke, period. BUT for the really big stuff I use a hydraulic splitter


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 21, 2010)

your initial effort stuff might make sense if you held an axe with both hands on the opposite end of the tool than the head for the entire swing. BUT, since the initial effort on my swings (no matter what the handle length is) has my right hand very near the head and sliding down the handle towards my other hand for the length of the swing, then the math becomes much more difficult to prove that it's harder to get a longer handled tool going fast.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2010)

With the longer handle there should be little left to complain about. While the Super Splitter does have a short handle, I think the magic of it is in the head's shape and weight. I adapted just fine to the shorter handle to the point where my Sears 6# maul feels long and ungainly to me. I use my Fiskars with the round on the ground or on another big round. I have excellent results with it either way. I will still be putting the 36" handle one on my wish list. Can a man ever have too many tools?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 21, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> You are totally right. Too bad it's not a linear speed we are talking about. It's a swinging motion that has peak speeds. Because it's a compromise.


it IS linear speed we are talking about. The term is used appropriately in this case, because we don't want to confuse the speed along the x-axis or y-axis, but the speed of the head at a tangent to the circular motion.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 21, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> With the longer handle there should be little left to complain about. While the Super Splitter does have a short handle, I think the magic of it is in the head's shape and weight. I adapted just fine to the shorter handle to the point where my Sears 6# maul feels long and ungainly to me. I use my Fiskars with the round on the ground or on another big round. I have excellent results with it either way. I will still be putting the 36" handle one on my wish list. Can a man ever have too many tools?



Not sure I want to revisit what I consider a great tool at any rate, just because they added a handle extension.
I am interested in the Helko Vario 1500G Tomahawk
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14666

it's a slight bump in head size and weight, and a 31.5 inch composite polyamide handle.

basically, I don't want to lose my swing  it's like golf, when you get it down, and it works for you, don't change
(unless it's something that will majorly change the way you do something, like the Fiskars did for my splitting)


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 21, 2010)

This has been quite a science class, I guess that only time will tell which one everyone likes best.  The longer handle will cetainly take the "I will not use a Fiskars because of the short handle" out of the equation.  Just don't forget which one you are using, you might take a swing with the short one and end up missing by 8 inches.


----------



## bboulier (Dec 21, 2010)

I've had my eye on the Helko Vario 2300 gram heavy splitting axe:  http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12265.  I almost got one for Christmas, but they are out of stock.  Now that the new Fiskars is out, I may rethink my options.


----------



## southbound (Dec 21, 2010)

I will have to get one and give it a try but replacing the 2300 I just don't see it......


----------



## bigtall (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a super splitter too and absolutely love it. However, the two changes that I would make are a larger cutting edge and a longer handle. My problem with the short handle is not an issue of head speed, but a safety issue. I am 6'5" and the short handle has made me adjust my swing. As I start into my downswing I bend my knees as I go down so that after it travels through the split it strikes my splitting block. If I dont do this, or if there is a miss hit, the momentum of the head traveling in a radial pattern brings the blade directly towards my shins. I have had to dance around a couple of these. If I was not such an incredible athletic specimen, I would have done some serious damage to my leg. I want a longer handle.


----------



## Dune (Dec 21, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> I'm more of an oyster stew fan.



Now you are making sense again. Oyster Stew! Oyster Stew at the Black Dog on Marthas Vinyard, possibly the best meal I ever had, other than the rib eye from Bobby Van's.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 21, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your facts and reason have no place here.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL my wife learned how to cook from her Navy dad, and this was one of his specialties. Nothing better on a sub-25 degree winter day. Of course we go through
saltine crackers like candy on those days. I like mine more like a mushy oatmeal consistancy, with lots of ground pepper 

BUT back to the OP. I am 5'11" so maybe that is why the 28"er doesn't bother me so much. Now someone who is 6'5" definitely needs a longer handle or a taller
splitting platform. I am glad Fiskars has offered up the longer handle for you folks.

I am gonna try one of those Helko Tomahawks as soon as I can, and I'll do a video comparison on here for you guys. It'll be like a golf instruction video for woodsmen!
This willow oak I have been bouncing the Fiskars off has me frustrated. The stuff is like freaking elm. I have split sweetgum by hand before and not been this upset.
I don't blame the fiskars, because I have always considered it as a 'second-splitting' tool, after the hydraulics have done the big work. Usually I am pressed for time,
and I just split down to about a 8-10" inch x log length wedge just to get wood on the trailer. Then at the house I cut the wedges into smaller pieces to stack by hand.
Some of these rounds I have now are 32" diameter and when I hit them with the pro axe, it's like I am playing the bass drum in a marching band with the bounce!


----------



## Allan Lindh (Dec 27, 2010)

I use one of the 27" Fiskars splitters and if you're 6' or more, they are too short, IMHO
    Great axes, beat the heck out of my old 8# mall, but too short
Looking forward to one of the X27's soon as Amazon gets them.

Those that think that it's better to use a short handle and lift rounds up on block:
1.  Must not split many 36" rounds, this ain't Southern Pine we split around here
2.  Must never have seen what a mall does when it glances and hits your ankle or foot

The way my Daddy taught me to split wood was to
1.  Leave it on the ground, 
2.  Leave lots of splits on ground to prop against
3.  Bend your back just before mall hits wood, so head is traveling straight down
         so when it glances and spins out of control, it hits the ground and not your ankle or foot
         at least not so often

And Merry Christmas to all, and may we all live to split a few more cords

Jotul Firelight Model 12 (best stove God ever made)
Husky 262 and 3120    (best saws God ever made)
Jeep 1946 CJ-2
4-5 cords a year for 40+ years
     (why would I need a hydraulic splitter, I'm only 67)
Swedish by the grace of God


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 27, 2010)

36" rounds aren't going to be split by hand if I can help it. That is why dinosaurs died and created gasoline 
I have friends, who have splitters. Nothing bigger than 18-20" is going to be lifted by me, because I have my Mom's weak back.

put it like this: I can lift the round I am going to split by hitting the axe INTO it and lifting it onto the splitting round. If I can't lift it by this way, it stays on the ground and I move on.

Also, the handle on my Fiskars is 28", and splitting on a round surround by a tire is much safer than swinging at the ground.
It also prolongs the edge of the tool much longer than striking the rocks in my yard.

BTW welcome to the site. You'll fit right in


----------



## bboulier (Dec 27, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> what part of that tells me that the head travels slower with a longer handle?
> 
> They say that the problem with longer handle is control/aim. Well I can hit the same spot over and over, so aim isn't a concern. SO, given that aim is not a factor, then give me a better reason that a longer handle is worse...



You are skilled and swing your axe/splitter accurately, but the principle is still sound.  If you swing an axe with a 1 foot handle, you will be very accurate in hitting the last spot you swung at.  If you swing an axe with a 20 foot handle, my guess is that you would be very unlikely to place the axe in the spot your last strike.


----------



## Dune (Dec 27, 2010)

bboulier said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I bet with a 3 foot handle to can plant it wherever he wants. I know I can.


----------



## nola mike (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting discussion!
Important stuff first.  I've lived in Boston, new Orleans, and now VA.
1. Good chowder's tough to beat.
2. Really, crab meat is best by itself.  Anything else and you lose the flavor. Not so with clams.  Kinda like a lobster roll, which IMHO should be considered a crime against humanity.
3.  Gumbo is the best place for oysters, after you've had your share of raw/grilled ( I make some KILLER grilled oysters).

I was just about to pull the trigger on the 28" SS, but am now going to wait.  Enough "I wish I had a longer handle" stuff to take seriously; I can't see a downside to a long handle.  The work/physics stuff is a bit silly.  Even if there were a work penalty with the long handle (which there isn't), that's negated by not having to lift your rounds.  BUT, as someone mentioned, you're lifting the axe by the head, not the end of the handle, so no more work doing that.  You will get faster head speed with a longer handle=more force.  I'd still like to try them both before I buy, but doesn't seem like that's going to happen...

Just went out and measured the handle on my 8# maul.  30.5" from the bottom of the head.  For some reason I didn't measure the total handle length, which is probably 36" or so, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Allan Lindh (Jan 10, 2011)

Dog gone, who would have ever thought splitter handles could be so interesting.
On the question of velocity, another factor is gravity.  Most of us swing or lift them (with top hand) high as we can go.  Then the down swing is gravity aided.  8" longer handle is gonna provide a little more gravity aid.  Means chopping on the ground is better too, longer stroke length.

A topic I haven't seen mentioned is damage to hands from using heavy mall.  I first got a Fiskars because of the nerve damage to my hands from all the pounding.  With the Fiskars handle and padded gloves, not a problem.  Maybe only be a concern for us old guys.

Although off topic, those who haven't tried em might consider the Huskie Log Tongs.  I'm too old to use the 12" ones, logs are too heavy, but a pair of the 8" ones sure are nice for picking up split wood for loading, or branch wood for dragging.  Less bending, and with a little practice you can sling em into the truck w/o too much effort.

Happy New Year


----------

